# Boston Froggers Meeting?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone else live in the great Boston area? If so, would you be interested in meeting up periodically for drinks/discussion about dendros, mantellas, etc?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i don't know if your on the new england frog group mailing list, but black jungle is having a bbq on the 12th of october.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a list..pm or email me and i will give you the info.
Brian


----------



## jthayer245 (Jan 6, 2013)

would like to join boston froggers meeting, getting ready to move from california to CT. Travel frequently to boston.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

jthayer245 said:


> would like to join boston froggers meeting, getting ready to move from california to CT. Travel frequently to boston.


This thread started almost 5 years ago. The New England Frog Group [NEFG] now has a group page on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/NewEnglandFrogGroup/.


----------

